# Hi-Vis Decoying - Deer Decoy Strategies



## mark_Haines (Oct 29, 2010)

Is it ok to use buck decoys in the woods? I have heard that they scare the deer when 
used in the woods


----------



## Jonathon_Hallman (Dec 16, 2011)

I saw a buck mating with a doe December 10th here in N.C. I believe a decoy would bring this buck into bow range. The price of the decoys is the only problem. Maybe a target buck would still get the job done. Your article was very infomative.


----------



## Jonathon_Hallman (Dec 16, 2011)

Your article was very informative. sorry for the spelling


----------



## Christopher_Kappius (Feb 21, 2012)

I was wondering if you can use deer decoys here in Nebraska?


----------

